# While I'm flattered...



## krisk (Jan 12, 2022)

While I'm flattered, I've just noticed that the FAVICON used for the website is actually my artwork done for a website of a friend of mine from:









Western Orchids


Supplier of premium orchid sowing, cloning and replate tissue culture media. Also available, a comprehensive orchid tissue culture course Media Info Course Info Latest News About Us Western Orchids /




westernorchids.com.au





I know it's easy to lift artwork from the internet, but it's not cool.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2022)

Hope you informed them? If so, what was their response?


----------



## krisk (Jan 13, 2022)

There is contact information for copyright infringements but I don’t like the silent approach. I prefer an open discussion. It’s something that happens way to much, particularly from vendors using photos to sell their products.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2022)

What's a FAVICON?


----------



## krisk (Jan 16, 2022)

The icon that appears in your browser for this website. In this case it’s a small red Cattleya pygmaea, which funnily enough has nothing to do with slippers lol


----------



## krisk (Jan 16, 2022)

See screenshot


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 16, 2022)

Weird I do not see it. Never have.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2022)

It is odd! I don’t see it anywhere using safari or chrome (on phone) but if you do a google search for slippertalk, in the results there is a red sophronitis to the left of the address. Anywhere else, I see the red besseae

just noticed it here in tabs view on my phone; icon to left of the page address. No idea how google collects and displays the icon


----------



## terryros (Jan 16, 2022)

It is not seen on the website page in Safari on a desktop Mac UNLESS you create a new tab! The Slippertalk tab then shows the small red Cattleya to the left of the page title on the tab. This can't be a Safari choice so I think you are right that sometime, maybe long ago, the Slippertalk builder selected that image.


----------



## krisk (Jan 17, 2022)

It's entirely up to the browser how and if it is displayed. You can access the file on the website directly as well. It's located at the following path:



http://slippertalk.com/favicon.ico


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 17, 2022)

krisk said:


> It's entirely up to the browser how and if it is displayed. You can access the file on the website directly as well. It's located at the following path:
> 
> 
> 
> http://slippertalk.com/favicon.ico


I just clicked the link quoted and it’s a cattleya that appears. I’m on my phone in safari.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2022)

Weird, I never noticed that a Catt!!!  was there instead of the besseae. I hope they fix that mistake soon.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2022)

we are talking about the Western Orchids website not ST, correct?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2022)

No, it's on Slippertalk on my email tabs.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2022)

krisk said:


> There is contact information for copyright infringements but I don’t like the silent approach. I prefer an open discussion. It’s something that happens way to much, particularly from vendors using photos to sell their products.


I totally understand your approach and how you feel... some years ago, Seatle Orchids and Norman's Orchids, probably a few others used my photos for their listings without my permission, I told everyone about it on forums.


----------



## krisk (Jan 27, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> I totally understand your approach and how you feel... some years ago, Seatle Orchids and Norman's Orchids, probably a few others used my photos for their listings without my permission, I told everyone about it on forums.



Oh yes, had that too. I only bother with phone photos these days for that reason. And if you protest some of them are even insulting about it.


----------

